# Another Look



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Another look at some recent turnings. My sister Lee made the glass lampshade and I did the turnings and the turned lamp on the divider. Still need to buy a shade for it.That is my granddaughter at her college graduation last year.Her brother graduates this year. Proud of my kids. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Good looking lamp, that's on my to do list as well! Good looking kid! I like the little ambrosia maple piece too!

corey


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Corey. Are you into making these lamps too Corey? My sister makes some fantastic looking ones, only it takes her forever. Think I need to revisit your site again to see if I missed something. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

No sir, I was saying that it is something I want to do in the future. You have inspired me 

corey


----------

